# Show Training



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Ok. We haven't taken a handler's class (and we need to), or ever shown before (we were going to start UKC), but we are thinking of trying the AKC ring. It'll be a rather small all breed show and it is not even an hour away (our club is hosting it). 

Should we do it (for practice, if nothing else)? Or should we wait until we have better handling skills (and she stacks better)?

TIA!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Go for it! The experience will be good for both of you.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I took a handling class and have done practice at home. The class was valuable for having my dog learn to gait in front of other dogs and behind other dogs, this is his main challenge. He either wants to turn and see the dog behind him, or he runs and claws to get to the dog in front, especially if its a dog he knows!

At home we practice stacking and checking the bite. For stacking I HIGHLY recommend getting mirrors so you can see what you are doing. When you look over top of the dog the angles look different, so they might look right from your perspective but are not right standing perpendicular in front of the dog. You don't want to step out in front of the dog until you are sure the stack is correct, so you need a way to see. I got two $7 door mirrors at Target and hung them horizontally, one on top of the other, starting about 8 inches off the ground. That way I can see most of the dog from the area where I practice stacking.

In this pic you can see my mirrors on the den wall









Also I had a lot of trouble with Nikon posting (pushing back so his front was not right) which I'm told is somewhat common with showing GSDs. I wanted to train him how a correct stack "feels", so instead of buying the Happy Legs I just made my own with cinder blocks. Like below, the front legs are straight/perpendicular when he stands on the back edge of the block.









I think you should go for the show!


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

LOL I'm scared! But I think we'll IE our entry in!







I think hubby is more attractive at the showing aspect, so I'm having him do it. LOL I'm serving as Chief Ring Steward, so I'll be busy enough as it is.


----------

